
U.S. Copyright Office Clarifies Bitcoin Whitepaper Copyright Claim - bdcravens
https://www.copyright.gov/press-media-info/press-updates.html
======
mimixco
Sadly, this will get a lot less press than the previous story claiming the
government "agreed" he invented Bitcoin.

